# tarpon freeport



## cubanfisherman

reference of a good tarpon guide and texas please


----------



## Huachele

Jaimie Pinter is a good one.


----------



## cubanfisherman

*tarpon*



Huachele said:


> Jaimie Pinter is a good one.


beside him,by chance do you know any fisherman wanted shear cost?


----------



## Poon Chaser

James Plaag with Silver King Charters


----------



## johnny astro

Chris Jamail 
http://www.hooksetcharters.com/


----------



## cubanfisherman

*tarpon*



johnny astro said:


> Chris Jamail
> http://www.hooksetcharters.com/


thanks


----------



## JRATexas

mike larue... think he has the record on most boated fish in one day... 9 i think... he runs with pinter and plaag... they are all good friends...


----------



## Scott

JRATexas said:


> mike larue... think he has the record on most boated fish in one day... 9 i think... he runs with pinter and plaag... they are all good friends...


I'm not sure 9 is the record but it doesn't diminish the accomplishment or that Mike's a very qualified tarpon guide, along with many others in Galveston area....


----------



## cubanfisherman

Scott said:


> I'm not sure 9 is the record but it doesn't diminish the accomplishment or that Mike's a very qualified tarpon guide, along with many others in Galveston area....


thank you very much


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle

How far out do you go off of Freeport for tarpon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Stansel

Usually 30' of water. I see them jump in the surf sometimes when I surf fish for trout July-Sept.


----------



## karstopo

SmithFamilyTackle said:


> How far out do you go off of Freeport for tarpon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Juvenile Tarpon go up rivers and are very fresh water tolerant. I know of a 7' tarpon caught just off the mouth of a local river. Historically, tarpon came into rivers like the Brazos and were caught by guys throwing plugs from the bank.


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle

I so need to catch a tarpon from my kayak in Texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

